# anybody know what kind of shark is this?



## inbottleitrust (Aug 9, 2016)

or perhaps what kind of fish is this?


----------



## Harry Pristis (Aug 9, 2016)

It's a shark.  Knowing where it washed up might help identifying the species.


----------



## nhpharm (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks like a prickly dogfish to me.  Would be handy to know where it was found...those come from NZ and Australia.  There are several similar species.


----------



## inbottleitrust (Aug 10, 2016)

Unfortunately no. The photo was sent by my friend. Maybe I'll ask him.


----------



## coldwater diver (Oct 2, 2016)

MOSS LANDING, Calif., Dec. 24 (UPI) -- "Ninja lanternshark" sounds like a video game character, but it's not. It's the unofficial name of newly discovered shark species. The shark's proper name is _Etmopterus benchleyi_.

Maybe?


----------



## jk666 (Oct 2, 2016)

Land shark.


----------



## morash (May 24, 2017)

sailfin roughshark? looks like.


----------

